# buildworld fail in 8.0-RC3



## SIFE (Nov 16, 2009)

Salamo Alikom

```
cc "-I/usr/local/include"  -I. -I/usr/src/bin/csh -I/usr/src/bin/csh/../../contrib/tcsh -D_PATH_TCSHELL='"/bin/csh"' -DHAVE_ICONV -std=gnu99 
-fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign  -o csh sh.o sh.dir.o sh.dol.o sh.err.o sh.exec.o sh.char.o sh.exp.o sh.file.o sh.func.o sh.glob.o 
sh.hist.o sh.init.o sh.lex.o sh.misc.o sh.parse.o sh.print.o sh.proc.o sh.sem.o sh.set.o sh.time.o glob.o mi.termios.o tw.help.o tw.init.o 
tw.parse.o tw.spell.o tw.comp.o tw.color.o ed.chared.o ed.defns.o ed.init.o ed.inputl.o ed.refresh.o ed.screen.o ed.xmap.o ed.term.o 
tc.alloc.o tc.bind.o tc.const.o tc.disc.o tc.func.o tc.nls.o tc.os.o tc.printf.o tc.prompt.o tc.sched.o tc.sig.o tc.str.o tc.vers.o tc.who.o 
tc.defs.o iconv_stub.o -ltermcap -lcrypt
sh.func.o(.text+0x43d6): In function `iconv_catgets':
: undefined reference to `libiconv'
sh.func.o(.text+0x452c): In function `nlsinit':
: undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
sh.func.o(.text+0x4579): In function `nlsclose':
: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/bin/csh.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/bin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
i had try the binary way but i get this :

```
freebsd-update -r 8.0-RC2 upgrade
```


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.2-STABLE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.2-STABLE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.2-STABLE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
src.conf :

```
WITHOUT_INET6=yes
WITHOUT_GAMES=yes
```
make.conf

```
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
MODULES_OVERRIDE=zfs pf pflog sis linux linprocfs procfs 
ext2fs acpi sound/sound sound/driver/ich cd9660 msdosfs ata
```
my kernel :

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options		IPI_STOP
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
device		cpufreq
device		eisa
device		pci
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
					# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support
device		sc
device		pmtimer
device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus
device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
device		cs		# Crystal Semiconductor CS89x0 NIC
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module
device		bpf
device		pf		# Berkeley packet filter
device		pflog
device		pfsync
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ
options ALTQ_RED
options ALTQ_RIO
options ALTQ_HFSC
options ALTQ_PRIQ
options ALTQ_NOPCC
device		uhci
device		ohci
device		ehci
device		usb
device		ugen
device		uhid
device		ulpt
device		umass
device		firewire
device		sbp
device		fwe
device		fwip
device		dcons
device		dcons_crom
```


----------



## expl (Nov 16, 2009)

```
cc "-I/usr/local/include" ...
```

I am pretty sure that should not have been there and messes up the definitions for the functions. A dirty hack would be to rename /usr/local/include/iconv.h to something like "iconv.h_" or you might want to dig in the Makefile(s) why the local include path is there.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 16, 2009)

with buildworld i get this :

```
Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq 
-D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-
function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding 
-fstack-protector -Werror  /usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1263: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct freebsd7_msgctl_args' 
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1263: error: 'freebsd7_msgctl' undeclared here (not in a function)
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1309: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c: In function 'freebsd7_msgctl':
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1318: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1318: error: request for member 'cmd' in something not a structure or union
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1318: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1319: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1319: error: request for member 'buf' in something not a structure or union
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1334: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1334: error: request for member 'msqid' in something not a structure or union
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1334: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1334: error: request for member 'cmd' in something not a structure or union
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1334: warning: passing argument 2 of 'kern_msgctl' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1334: warning: passing argument 3 of 'kern_msgctl' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1337: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1337: error: request for member 'cmd' in something not a structure or union
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1337: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1350: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/src/sys/kern/sysv_msg.c:1350: error: request for member 'buf' in something not a structure or union
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## crsd (Nov 16, 2009)

Remove any CFLAGS declarations from /etc/make.conf


----------



## expl (Nov 17, 2009)

add


```
options COMPAT_FREEBSD7
```

to your kernel configuration, should help I think.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 17, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
i don't use any CFLAGS ,now the build both world and kernel are compiled successfully but when i install world from single user mode i get this error :

```
===> gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/install-info (install)
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   install-info /usr/bin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 install-info.1.gz  /usr/share/man/man1
===> gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/texindex (install)
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   texindex /usr/bin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 texindex.1.gz  /usr/share/man/man1
===> gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/doc (install)
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  info.info /usr/share/info/dir
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  info-stnd.info /usr/share/info/dir
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  texinfo.info /usr/share/info/dir
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  info.info.gz info-stnd.info.gz texinfo.info.gz /usr/share/info
===> include (install)
creating osreldate.h from newvers.sh
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/src/include.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
full output of install world in attachment .


----------



## expl (Nov 17, 2009)

Error 127 means that something that script tried to call/execute was not found. What exactly that is I cant tell from the log as probably the echo is off and it does not show.


----------



## crsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Assalamu aleikum,

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/troubleshoot.html#TOUCH-NOT-FOUND


----------



## SIFE (Nov 18, 2009)

how can change time of directory recursivley ,i found this small scirpt for changing multiple file names , i edited for my need but it does not work :

```
#!/usr/bin/sh
TIME=0910100820
for SFILE in `ls`; do
  TFILE=`echo ${SFILE}`
  touch -t ${TFILE}
done
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2009)

The 'touch -t' command will need a time as well ..


```
touch -t ${TIME} ${TFILE}
```


----------



## SIFE (Nov 18, 2009)

i fix the problem of time by type this in /usr/src :

```
find . -exec touch -t 0911191010 {} \;
```
now buildworld is successufully compiled but building custom kernel get this error :

```
MAKE=make sh /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh STABLE
cc -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99  -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes 
-Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq 
-D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-
function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding 
-fstack-protector -Werror  vers.c
linking kernel
umass.o(.text+0xd6): In function `umass_detach':
: undefined reference to `xpt_bus_deregister'
umass.o(.text+0x101): In function `umass_detach':
: undefined reference to `cam_sim_free'
umass.o(.text+0xd3e): In function `umass_std_transform':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0xd5b): In function `umass_std_transform':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x2964): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `cam_simq_alloc'
umass.o(.text+0x29b3): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `cam_sim_alloc'
umass.o(.text+0x2a00): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `xpt_bus_register'
umass.o(.text+0x2d32): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `xpt_periph'
umass.o(.text+0x2d41): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `xpt_create_path'
umass.o(.text+0x2e9b): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `cam_simq_free'
umass.o(.text+0x2f34): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `xpt_setup_ccb'
umass.o(.text+0x2f51): In function `umass_attach':
: undefined reference to `xpt_action'
umass.o(.text+0x2fc5): In function `umass_cam_rescan_callback':
: undefined reference to `xpt_free_path'
umass.o(.text+0x309b): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x318f): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x31da): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x32b1): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x33fd): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x347f): more undefined references to `xpt_done' follow
umass.o(.text+0x35ec): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `cam_calc_geometry'
umass.o(.text+0x35f4): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x36a2): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x3888): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x3a02): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x3a40): In function `umass_cam_action':
: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0xdcf): more undefined references to `xpt_done' follow
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STABLE.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## expl (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you sure you are building same kernel configuration that you posted in first post?

In first post you use /usr/src/sys/CUSTOM while now you use /usr/src/sys/STABLE. Do they have the same configurations if not please post the configuration for the "STABLE" one.

Becouse the errors here indicate that "device pass" is missing in configuration while you have that device added in the CUSTOM configuaration in first post.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 18, 2009)

i forget to post the configuration of the new kernel ,by a way i make new one configuration .


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

Try removing your /etc/make.conf and build a GENERIC kernel.


----------



## expl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I overlooked the file. You need to uncomment most devices under section "SCSI peripherals" except maybe "ch" and "sa".


----------



## SIFE (Nov 19, 2009)

i add this :

```
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device          cd              # CD
device          pass            # Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
```
bow the kernel compiled successufully but i suprised that fuse and zfs does now load as mudule in kernel even they are present in /boot/kernel .
i add :

```
zfs_enable="YES"
fuse_enable="YES"
```
and start fuse as service but i get this error :

```
Starting fusefs.
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: No such file or directory
```
and when i cd to /boot/kernel and type :

```
kldload zfs
```
i get this :

```
kldload: can't load fuse: No such file or directory
```


----------



## expl (Nov 19, 2009)

fuse is installed from ports (sysuntils/fusefs-libs).


----------



## SIFE (Nov 19, 2009)

you mean :

```
sysutils/fusefs-libs
```
it is already installed , i try to reinstall but but this does not fix the problem .


----------



## expl (Nov 19, 2009)

its 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
not 
	
	



```
fuse_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SIFE (Nov 19, 2009)

this what i get :

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs forcestart
Starting fusefs.
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: No such file or directory
```
where about zfs ?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe your modules are already loaded? Try "kldstat"...


----------



## SIFE (Nov 19, 2009)

if it was loaded ,it must show me the module is exist .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2009)

There's no fuse.ko listed in the pkg-plist of sysutils/fusefs-libs.

It is in sysutils/fusefs-kmod though ..


----------



## expl (Nov 19, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> this what i get :
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs forcestart
> ...



Well then find where it is 
	
	



```
find / -name fuse.ko
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2009)

See post above.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 19, 2009)

i do what you said Mr DutchDaemon ,and i add to rc.conf this :

```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
then start :

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs start
```
now it is work .
zfs to now does not load and i notice that vboxdrv does not load to after moving modules from extract packages to /boot/kernel .
now i am going to makeworld again with this changes :
make.conf :

```
WITH_ZFS=TRUE
```
src.conf :

```
WITHOUT_INET6=yes
WITHOUT_GAMES=yes
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=yes
WITHOUT_IPX=yes
WITHOUT_NCP=yes
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=yes
```
to see if i can get zfs .


----------



## SIFE (Nov 19, 2009)

i dispoint when i get the some problem ,even i get new problem ,not all ntfs partition appear in dev !


----------



## SIFE (Nov 22, 2009)

dmesg was said :

```
kernel: KLD zfs.ko: depends on opensolaris - not available or version mismatch
Nov 11 10:15:10 localhost SIFE: /etc/rc.d/zfs: WARNING: Unable to load kernel module zfs
Nov 11 10:15:10 localhost kernel: KLD zfs.ko: depends on opensolaris - not available or version mismatch
Nov 11 10:15:24 localhost kernel: KLD zfs.ko: depends on opensolaris - not available or version mismatch
```
so i add this modules to make.conf because zfs was depend in it :

```
MODULES_OVERRIDE=zfs opensolaris krpc
```
now zfs load successfully ,my only problem now is loading vboxdrv and getting the missing ntfs partition that are now disappear from dev even i run chkdsk for theme .


----------

